# How to use topwater lures by Matsutani



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Matustani san is well known as dogtooth hunger on jigs throughout the world, but not many fishermen know he is also excellent popping fisherman. He demonstrate how to use different topwater lures.
Those techniques he shows can be adopted for yellowfin in GOM as well as bluefin in Cape Cod.


----------

